# Black Poo?



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ever since I switched Troy from Earthborn to Fromm (I switched him at like 8 weeks). He has had black stools. Normal sizes just black. I did a little research on here about it and I'm seeing different information about it with one being black poop is a indication of bleeding inside the body, and other health problems. 
Another thing I seen was it can be caused by food that is very high in protein (which Fromm is I believe). So could that be the reason? He perfectly healthy, and very active so I don't think he doesn't have anything seriously wrong with him. 
We have a vet app. Thursday to get shots so should I bring a sample just to be sure?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you already have an appointment, yes, I would bring a sample from that morning/day. It can't hurt!

Black poo is normally bad but I think this is in the context of a dog that is sick. When my Legend got very ill he was completely lethargic (lying flat on his side), refusing all food, vomiting and having diarrhea. In that context, black poo would probably make a serious situation even more dire. "Luckily" (if you can use that word in the context of a puppy very ill), his poo stayed either bright red, or a mucussy rust color meaning he had an irritated colon but was not bleeding farther up his GI tract. If your dog is not otherwise sick, I would follow through with the planned appointment and discuss it there. JMHO I'm not a vet or vet tech!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay thanks. This is really starting to get me worried if something is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Someone who actually feeds Fromm will chip in soon I'm sure.One thing I know is that their poo will change color whenever you switch foods.For instance dogs on Purina have yellowish poo,my pups eat ProPac so it's really dark brown.My neighbor feeds (yucky)Ol Roy and I can tell he's been in my yard because it's reddish.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone witnessed poop that turns black over the course of a few days without being picked up? 
I actually just went outside to go look and his most recent poo's from today are normal color.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Bella ! wicks poops turns black when we leave it out for only a few minutes. I use walks to reward Wick on potty time so I do it (walk him) immediately after he goes in our yard and by the time the 5 min walk is over it is black.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We feed Fromm and it comes out brown and turns close to black after a bit. I think problems would be indicated by black tarry looking poop.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

If the stool is formed and black, esp after sitting out for awhile, I wouldn't worry about it. Loose dark stool can be from eating too much "rich" food (organ meat, liver treats). I would worry about black tarry stools - there's concern for upper GI bleeding then. It sounds like your pup is fine, but you can always bring a sample to your vet; that's never a bad idea with a puppy.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Has anyone witnessed poop that turns black over the course of a few days without being picked up?
> I actually just went outside to go look and his most recent poo's from today are normal color.


Yes, the poops I found in the yard recently that got missed and weren't pick up right away had all turned black


----------

